# Emma Watson: Wen küsste sie lieber?



## Stefan102 (20 Juni 2011)

Emma Watson (21) wurde während der Dreharbeiten der beiden letzten Harry Potter-Teile ja die Ehre zuteil, gleich beide männlichen Hauptdarsteller zu küssen. Im direkten Kussvergleich zwischen Daniel Radcliffe (21) und Rupert Grint (22) hat die Schauspielerin auch schon einen Favoriten.

Denn wie sich laut der OK ihrer Meinung nach herausstellte, sei es mit Daniel (spielt den Harry) einfacher gewesen, solche Szenen zu drehen. Bei Rupert (mimt die Rolle des Ron) sei sie viel nervöser gewesen, weil sie „nicht wusste, was er dachte.“ Grundsätzlich sei es für die 21-Jährige aber sehr komisch gewesen, die zwei Jungs zu küssen, schließlich kennt sie Daniel und Rupert schon seit einer Ewigkeit. „Ich musste mich immer wieder daran erinnern, dass ich Schauspielerin bin, dass ich Hermine bin, dass dies eine Rolle ist, aber es war trotzdem sehr hart. Wir haben so viel Geschichte zusammen. Sie sind wie meine Brüder.“

Und dann geht Emma sogar noch ins Detail und berichtet, wie die Knutschszenen verlaufen sind. „Dan und ich konnten darüber lachen, während Rupert etwas ruhiger ist, deshalb wusste ich nicht wirklich, was er dabei dachte, was mich viel nervöser machte. Rupert zu küssen war also komischer. Dan war gar nicht schlecht.“

Jetzt wäre es natürlich mal interessant zu wissen, was die beiden Knutschpartner denn so über Emmas Kussqualitäten zu berichten haben. Vielleicht erfahren wir das ja schon bald von Johnny Simmons (24), der ja angeblich der neue Mann an ihrer Seite ist.


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2011)

dann warten wir doch einfach mal die Bilder ab ......


----------



## Miraculix (21 Juni 2011)

hätte der gute alte Miraculix mal bei Harry Potter mitspielen / -küssen dürfen, müsste sich Emma solch einem Gewissenskonflikt garnicht erst stellen...


----------

